# The Prep School - April 2014 - (Pic Heavy)



## mockingbird (Apr 15, 2014)

*Mockingbird met with Catmandoo!*

4AM the alarm on my phone was going off, this meant it was time to meet Catmandoo and hit some sites we spoke about for a few months now, we had arranged to meet before but the flooding held us both back, so we both planned to meet the next time I was at the fiancees place, so the alarm buzzed and sure enough the fiancee and I rushed to get ready, by quarter past 5 Catmandoo sent me a txt "Your chariot awaits" we left and soon after Catmandoo had some grub we then got stuck in traffic... (good start). - So much for leaving early!

Our first target was the prep school, Catmandoo described access on the phone, little did I know it could involve breaking bones if we was to fall, but this made it all the more fun, so mission impossible style we entered on our first explore of the day and what a beautiful place it was, especially when we came across the stairs! really stunning (so please excuse the stair shots)  We did have fun watching secca aswel.

*History: = Stolen from Wiki:*
_Set in the Malvern Hills, the school's location owes much to Malvern's emergence in the nineteenth century as a fashionable spa resort, appreciated for its unpolluted air and the healing qualities of its famous spring water. The school opened its doors for the first time on 25 January 1865 under the headship of the Rev. Arthur Faber. Initially, there were only twenty-four boys, of whom eleven were day boys, six masters and two houses, named Mr McDowall's (No.1) and Mr Drew's (No.2), but the new school's expansion was rapid. One year later, there were sixty-four boys. By 1875, there were 200 on the Roll and five boarding houses ; by the end of the 19th century, the numbers had risen to more than 400 boys and ten houses. American poet Henry Longfellow visited the school in 1868, Prince and Princess Christian on speech-day in 1870 and The Duke and Duchess of Teck visited in 1891 with their daughter, Princess May (later Queen Mary). Lord Randolph Churchill's speech-day comments on education in 1889 were reported in the Times. The school was one of the twenty four Public Schools listed in the Public Schools Yearbook of 1889 and was incorporated by Royal Charter in 1928. Further expansion of pupil numbers and buildings continued between the end of the First World War in 1918 and the start of the Second World War in 1939. During the two Wars, 457 and 258 former pupils, respectively, gave their lives. Seven former pupils were among 'the few' who took part in the Battle of Britain.

Following the onset of World War II, the College premises were requisitioned by the Admiralty between October 1939 and July 1940, with the result that the school was temporarily relocated to Blenheim Palace. In 1942, its premises were again needed for governmental use, on this occasion by the TRE and, from May 1942 to July 1946, the school was housed with Harrow School. QinetiQ, a private sector successor to the government's original research facility, is still sited on former college land.

Having traditionally been a school for boys aged from 13 to 18 years old, in 1992 it merged with Ellerslie Girls’ School and Hillstone prep school to become a coeducational school for pupils aged 3 to 18 years old. The college also departed from the full boarding tradition of the English public school and allows day pupils, although over two thirds of pupils still choose to board. In September 2008, the College's Prep School merged with The Downs prep school on the latter's nearby site in Colwall, Herefordshire to form The Downs, Malvern College Prep School_


IMGP6478 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6380 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6392 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6382 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6397 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6399 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6402 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6415 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6419 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6427 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6431 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6432 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6469 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6435 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6447 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6438 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6444 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6454 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6440 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6457 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6458 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6463 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6471 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*BONUS PHOTO = Me watching secca, wonder what he was doing? *


Mockingbird and Security by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

So after our "if you fall you may break bones" exit, with Catmandoo's fluffy hat and gasmask packed away we set off for some more locations so more to follow, im sure Catmandoo will add a few of his awesome shots to this thread! Cheers for looking


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice one Mockingbirdman!!! 
Loving the processing of your shots, very gloomy and gives it a nice touch for sure.

As mockingbird mentioned, all intentions to make an early start on the day only to be stuck in traffic! 
For those around the Shire of Worcester will know this place very well and the dramatic changes that this school has endured. The science lab was once thriving with old school memorable gadgets and gizmos, now all gone.

I've explored for many years, but never take enough piccies on a splore to warrant a thread. So I just hijack others I explore with  From memory, this is my 4th visit here and I have never taken any photos until now....... Thanks to mockingbird, he twisted my arm, wrestled me to the floor, and kicked the royal 'lack of piccie taking' a talk into me. Lol so I have him to thank, or it'd be another undocumented visit that I seemed to get glued to...

Anyway, now for the pics. Enjoy..... The Steampunk Womble.



The highlight of the day (re edit) by DanCatt, on Flickr



Stairs now not stepped by DanCatt, on Flickr



Watching Secce by DanCatt, on Flickr



Long way up.... Now rest by DanCatt, on Flickr



Up above the stairs by DanCatt, on Flickr



Devils Ledge by DanCatt, on Flickr







Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 15, 2014)

good stuff mate, really admire and love your photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2014)

Superb images from both of you.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 15, 2014)

*Nice work both! Good to see its open again... *


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another excellent location and report, I am looking forward to seeing your next report and the next etc... 
Speaking as someone who posts pictures and shouldn't, Catmandoo should definitely post more of his explores. Thanks both.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 15, 2014)

Those stairs are lovely and some great features too!
Thanks both of you


----------



## Waspy (Apr 15, 2014)

Your pics are awesome, love the photo slide really mind blowing...... wish I'd thought of that style.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 15, 2014)

Both sets different but complement each other. Brilliant and waiting for the next instalment


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 15, 2014)

To you both, fabulous work! Tried this couple of years ago but only got to see part of it. Great to see it all, thanks for sharing


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 16, 2014)

great work both of you the security guard one is wicked


----------



## Infraredd (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that security guard is having a waz? That Staircase is something else!!!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! 
I told Catmandoo he should post more photos, maybe some more encouragement he may  

Hehe indeed infraredd, must be a busy job this security lark


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW. Stunning photos mockingbird and Catmandoo! Never seen reports on this place before but what a place it looks to be. Yes, that staircase is something else. Thank you both for sharing


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 16, 2014)

Awsome set from both of you! Good job guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

I completey retract my statement about not taking any photos of this place before..... I took two... A couple of weeks before a re visit with mockingbird.
My brain is soup these days :/



Let me play..... to you by DanCatt, on Flickr



Unplayed piano by DanCatt, on Flickr

I'm going to add them here too if you don't mind Mockingbird? First on especially for a comical value


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome. Love the top one of you playing the piano! Love that gasmask too!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 16, 2014)

Great that is , interesting looking part of the building too, we only got to the labs and eventually the local constabulary made us most unwelcome and basically banned us from the county haha.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

Cheers everyone for the feedback! Catmandoo I do think you should change ur name to the steampunk womble


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes!! KRELA? Is this possible?


----------



## krela (Apr 16, 2014)

No, bringing together steampunk and wombles risks blowing up the world with awesomeness.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovely stair porn, even if you can't be an official womble.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

krela said:


> No, bringing together steampunk and wombles risks blowing up the world with awesomeness.



I'll settle with that.


----------



## billygroat (Apr 16, 2014)

Superb guys!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

OMG the piano shots...and the corridor shot...and the stair shots...oh and the slide shots... 
Wasp shot prob still my fave, only because I'd already seen the secca shot! 
Deffo a bar raising report, cheers for sharing your shots!


----------



## lowvvoice (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome photos. I'm not too far from Malvern would love to go let me know if either of you are planning a return trip


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 17, 2014)

Great pics, I like the secca shots, very sneaky


----------



## Tizzme (Apr 18, 2014)

Enough hardcore stair porn to keep me going for a while ! Thanks both of you


----------



## PageOne (Jun 2, 2014)

Surprised there are so many empty schools!

Nice building, nice photos.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 3, 2014)

Cheers lads, some great shots there. I like the one looking up the stairs just showing a rectangle, superb...


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 4, 2014)

I loved this place and those stairs are UE-GOLD!


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2014)

Great work, both of you.
I often visit Malvern, and need to find places to explore.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

Great effort lads, I really enjoyed looking at these.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

nice to see this old girl again..did you get into the science labs bit


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 6, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> nice to see this old girl again..did you get into the science labs bit



we did very wrecked  an most stuff gone


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 6, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> we did very wrecked  an most stuff gone



ohh noo really! mind you its been like it for a bloody long time now so not surprised..great pics by the way


----------

